# Roof rack on Beetles?



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has a roof rack on their Beetle. Looking if it would work, haul bikes, surfboard and occasionally roof box.


----------



## goosedub (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gonna try this.....*

The completely redesigned Volkswagen Beetle profile is getting a lot of new friend requests but, as you can see from the photo, something important is missing! Thule is working to bring the perfect roof rack fit to the new Volkswagen. The Thule Traverse Fit Kit 1660 which includes the custom molded rubber base pads and the Pebax rubber coated metal door frame brackets, will provide a no drill, scratch free, quick attachment to the Beetle. Available with the choice of two bar types, the standard Thule Square load bar or the premium, quiet, low wind drag AeroBlade load bar which is offered by Rack Outfitters in both silver and black. The KIT1660 is due in store by June 1st. 2012.

New date of availability now 6/15

I'll let you know how this works!


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Any updates?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Thule.com lists nothing. 

I already have a complete Thule Aero rack, but I need the fit kit to put it on.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Custom made drilled to roof rack*

Click to Old school roof rack thread


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

JR Martinez said:


> Click to Old school roof rack thread


 It is hard to judge, but that one looks more aesthetic than functional for bikes/boards etc.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Hufeisen said:


> It is hard to judge, but that one looks more aesthetic than functional for bikes/boards etc.


 yeah...im not a big fan of that rack...i am building my own custom rack. when i am done with it i will post pics. the hardest thing is figuring out how to mount it and still make it look good.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Some Inspiration*


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

Since the rack linked is screwed into the roof It can support quite a bit, that being said I'm sure there is a limit but I will certainly never reach it. I had Thought about putting an old surfboard up there originally so I did have a few ideas of how to mount something to it, the easiest being a right angle hook with a padded bar fastened via wingnut. Anyway the photo shop you posted looks really good just remember that the hatch still has to open which is why mine sits so far forward.


----------

